# Lard from WalMart



## Mrs. Bubble (May 29, 2013)

So I was looking at the lard at WM and it has BHA and citric acid in it. Is thus okay for cp soap? I was trying to get as much supplies locally as I can. Or is there somewhere else to get lard? I didnt try Publix yet so dont know what they carry. And the best place for tallow?
Thanks!


----------



## LuvOurNewf (May 29, 2013)

I use WalMart lard for all my beer bars. No problems whatsoever. Did notice that when it was in the white pail it had a white plastic cover under the lid. The new blue pails have nothing. Take off the lid and there you are.


----------



## chicklet (May 29, 2013)

I used Walmart lard when I first started making soap and never had any problems.  The empty buckets are handy for all sorts of things as well.


----------



## aprilhwth (May 29, 2013)

I see the same lard bucket at Publix as I do Wal-Mart.


----------



## Candybee (May 29, 2013)

Walmart's lard makes awesome soap! No problems with it. Makes a white bar with lots of rich creamy lather.


----------



## Rachelmf (May 29, 2013)

I use and like WalMart lard in my soap.


----------



## DeeAnna (May 29, 2013)

I am another lard user -- I can buy lard cheaper ($1.37 per pound) from Walmart than from Soaper's Choice (Columbus Foods) when I factor in the shipping.


----------



## VanessaP (May 29, 2013)

Mrs. Bubble said:


> So I was looking at the lard at WM and it has BHA and citric acid in it. Is thus okay for cp soap? I was trying to get as much supplies locally as I can. Or is there somewhere else to get lard? I didnt try Publix yet so dont know what they carry. And the best place for tallow?
> Thanks!



Walmart's lard is perfectly fine  Loads of soapers use it without any issues, including myself. The BHA and citric acid simply make its shelf life a bit more stable. I've also found a 25lb bucket of lard at our local Save-A-Lot both during the holidays and just 2-3 weeks ago, but new12soap says HER Save-A-Lot says they only carry it during the holidays because of all the baking so you could check there. 

Tallow can be hard to source locally, especially if you want to get it with the rendering already done for you. I live in a very rural area that doesn't have any local butchershops (that I'm aware of, the only one we DID have shut down a few years ago). You can check with the meat departments at your grocery stores. Sometimes they might be able to sell you the fat for well under $1 a pound, since I don't think they can give it away for free. For the time it takes to render it, I'd rather buy tallow LOL

I've used both. I love both lard and tallow. The only reason I stick with lard is that I cannot find tallow locally. If I could, I'd switch to tallow over lard but its such a close ingredient that I'm totally happy with lard. If I get to the point where I start buying the big bulk sizes from Soaper's Choice, I'll probably switch to tallow. Its only $3 more for the same size cube and the shipping would be the same for either item to me.


----------



## Lotus (May 30, 2013)

I'm okay with the lard in my soap, not a HUGE fan, compared to palm oil. I suppose I should start buying mine at walmart and see if there is a differnce. I use Morells (sp?) from all of my local supermarkets. I've never seen a different brand, but I don't go to walmart often. I'll check there, and keep you posted.


----------



## MegMatt927 (May 30, 2013)

One of my favorite recipes was made from lard bought from Walmart.  Of course it was the only recipe I've made so far that I didn't save... learned my lesson pretty quick!


----------



## mel z (May 30, 2013)

Same here. WalMart lard, or Armour Star Lard, is cheaper to buy at WalMart than to order it. No problems with the preservative or citric acid. It makes a lovely soap, nice lotion like lather. Too bad that the really big tubs are not sold in the refrigerator section of grocery stores anymore, guess I am showing my age, but at least the Armour Star doesn't need to be refrigerated. I think the Manteca brand does need to be refrigerated after opening, if you don't use it all in one setting.

I do wish stores sold frozen tallow, that would be a soaper's heavenly dream come true!


----------



## Mrs. Bubble (Jun 3, 2013)

Thanks everyone! I thought I had written this thread then I "lost" it and couldnt find it where I thought it should be. Lol. I am trying to stay away from anything palm oil cause I like orangutans lol ( I know there are sustainable ones but then I have to pay shipping yadda yadda ) so I am happy I can grab this next time I have to run to Walmart. 

One more question - what percentage do you usually use it at? I usually make a bar with pure olive, CO 76, castor and sometimes cocoa , shea or peanut oil.
Thanks!


----------



## DeeAnna (Jun 3, 2013)

Lard can be used anywhere from 0 to 100%. I usually use it at 30 to 50%, speaking very roughly. It doesn't lather super well, so I usually include a little coconut to add bubbles and some high oleic safflower and/or rice bran oil to add creaminess and conditioning.


----------



## Marilyna (Jun 3, 2013)

For tallow you can buy meat-based shortening at any grocery store.  It's supposed to be about 96-98% tallow.  Can't prove that, but have seen several people on forums say they've personally spoken to the manufacturers and gotten that information.  

 Love it and use it all the time.  It's actually cheaper than Lard, usually.  I just like the sound of tallow better than lard on the label.


----------



## cmzaha (Jun 3, 2013)

Smart & Final carries lard in 50lb blocks and it is cheaper than buying from Columbus if shipping has to be paid. My favorite soaps contain lard. Everytime I tell my hubby a soap feels exceptional to me, I go check my formula for that bar and sure enough it contains lard.


----------



## Moonshea Botanicals (Jun 3, 2013)

Marilyna said:


> For tallow you can buy meat-based shortening at any grocery store.  It's supposed to be about 96-98% tallow.  Can't prove that, but have seen several people on forums say they've personally spoken to the manufacturers and gotten that information.
> 
> Love it and use it all the time.  It's actually cheaper than Lard, usually.  I just like the sound of tallow better than lard on the label.


In my experince, it's virtually impossible to get meat based shortening in most big brand stores were I live. When I ask about it the customer service people's eyes almost pop out of their heads. I have found it in smaller food chains.
I have found it at Walmart, but only recently. Because the Walmart's here did not have a huge food section.


----------



## innerdiva73 (Jun 3, 2013)

Lard makes GREAT soap!!!  The Manteca brand is great and has the Citric Acid and makes a really hard bar of soap!!! 
Great Gooodness,  I LOVE SOAPING!!!!


----------



## Marilyna (Jun 3, 2013)

Moonshea Botanicals said:


> In my experince, it's virtually impossible to get meat based shortening in most big brand stores were I live. When I ask about it the customer service people's eyes almost pop out of their heads. I have found it in smaller food chains.
> I have found it at Walmart, but only recently. Because the Walmart's here did not have a huge food section.


 
Really?  Maybe it's more popular here in the South


----------



## mel z (Jun 3, 2013)

No meat based shortenings left here either, in the South. Once the stores sold out a few years ago, that was it. No more ordered. All shortening is vegetable based. The only place that still carries lard is WalMart, and I shiver every time I go that once it is gone, it is gone for good.


----------



## scrubbie (Jun 3, 2013)

i use the wally world lard. I did experiments with it. never had an issue. i like it.


----------



## DeeAnna (Jun 3, 2013)

Most of the local groceries here in northeast Iowa carry the 1 pound and 4 pound containers of lard. They are usually near the meat case, not in the shortening aisle as in Walmart. Problem is ... lard in Wally World is $1.40 per pound, give or take a bit. At the other groceries, it is closer to $2 per pound. Quite a price difference!


----------



## Moonshea Botanicals (Jun 3, 2013)

Marilyna said:


> Really?  Maybe it's more popular here in the South



People hear LARD and think UNHEALTHY. It doesn't matter if it's going into soap, lard=unhealthy, plain & simple. So big brand stores don't want to people to think they are not thinking of healthy things, so it's just not sold.


----------



## Mrs. Bubble (Jun 4, 2013)

My goodness I love you all! My grandmother cooked with lard in EVERY meal she made. It was in a big white 5 gallon bucket with a red pig on it. She lived to be 95 yrs old and died of skin cancer. Do not be afraid of the lard - it makes the most amazing buttermilk biscuits you will ever eat. Who would have thought I was from the deep south !?!


----------



## DeeAnna (Jun 4, 2013)

Not just the South, Mrs. Bubble. My grandmother made lard soap, lard pie crust, lard for frying, etc. Not so much biscuits, so I bow to your southern roots on that one. My mother and women in my generation of my family don't use lard so much, even though both my brothers are hog farmers. The genetics of pigs have really changed in the past couple of decades, so there is not nearly as much lard on a hog as in my grandmother's day. I actually think the use of lard for cooking -- especially pastries, pie crusts, and biscuits -- is coming back a little bit in some circles. And here in the rural midwest, many folks don't blink at the idea of lard in soap.


----------



## VanessaP (Jun 4, 2013)

mel z said:


> No meat based shortenings left here either, in the South. Once the stores sold out a few years ago, that was it. No more ordered. All shortening is vegetable based. The only place that still carries lard is WalMart, and I shiver every time I go that once it is gone, it is gone for good.



Ummm. Untrue. Walmart's store brand shortening is still has tallow in it. I know this is fact because it is currently in stock in our store and I have a tub of it sitting in my pantry.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Great-Value-Shortening-42-oz/10451501

ETA: Save-A-Lot, Kroger's and Food City all carry lard as well.


----------



## Skatergirl46 (Jun 4, 2013)

You can usually find lard at Mexican markets.


----------



## mel z (Jun 5, 2013)

VanessaP said:


> Ummm. Untrue. Walmart's store brand shortening is still has tallow in it. I know this is fact because it is currently in stock in our store and I have a tub of it sitting in my pantry.
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Great-Value-Shortening-42-oz/10451501
> 
> ETA: Save-A-Lot, Kroger's and Food City all carry lard as well.



Interesting, ours does not here. It is the same ingredients as Crisco now, and has a label that differs from the one from the website. That's fine with me as I stopped using any type of shortening, I don't like the soap it makes, and it really is not cheap here. May as well buy lard at Walmart it is cheaper than shortening.

 Hmmm. I know our Kroger stores do not have any lard here. Don't have a Food City. There is a Save-A-Lot and I'd bet the have lard, if Walmart stops selling lard, I'll have to drive to the scary part of town to Save-A-Lot to check it out. Or find a Mexican grocer, we have quite a few of those. Ooh, I bet the Asian grocer's have it, and the Indian grocer.


----------



## ghia61 (Jun 5, 2013)

Walmart has two different shortenings, one all vegetable, the other a tallow based mix. If you can't find it in your local store, it is available online. Check the bottom shelf of the baking section-that's where it usually is.

As for the lard - makes the best tortillas! Also a scoop in refried beans to make them creamier. And if I die from the lard, I'll die happy!


----------



## mel z (Jun 5, 2013)

ghia61 said:


> Walmart has two different shortenings, one all vegetable, the other a tallow based mix. If you can't find it in your local store, it is available online. Check the bottom shelf of the baking section-that's where it usually is.
> 
> As for the lard - makes the best tortillas! Also a scoop in refried beans to make them creamier. And if I die from the lard, I'll die happy!



Not here on the 2 shortening ghia. That is what moonshea and I are trying to explain. In some parts of the U.S. it is no longer available, FDA rules and regs about it, and complaining customers.

I have to agree about lard and food. I was raised with lard or leftover bacon grease in nearly everything we ate. That is some good food. I was sad when McD's couldn't keep animal fat in the fries too. It DOES make a big taste difference.


----------



## cmzaha (Jun 5, 2013)

Marilyna said:


> For tallow you can buy meat-based shortening at any grocery store.  It's supposed to be about 96-98% tallow.  Can't prove that, but have seen several people on forums say they've personally spoken to the manufacturers and gotten that information.
> 
> Love it and use it all the time.  It's actually cheaper than Lard, usually.  I just like the sound of tallow better than lard on the label.


At least here in So California Smart & Final also carries tallow shortening in blocks


----------



## VanessaP (Jun 5, 2013)

mel z said:


> Not here on the 2 shortening ghia. That is what moonshea and I are trying to explain. In some parts of the U.S. it is no longer available, FDA rules and regs about it, and complaining customers.



I think its more a matter of what sells locally, because I'm in the South, and still have the tallow shortening, and new12soap does in the central Florida area as well, I believe. Just because its not available in your part of the south doesn't mean that it isn't available in other parts. If your area has a large population that are vegetarian or vegan, then sure, the tallow-based likely won't sell very well at all, but if you live in a more rural area where 95% of the population enjoys their meat, it sells very well.


----------



## melibee (Aug 15, 2017)

mel z said:


> Ooh, I bet the Asian grocer's have it, and the Indian grocer.



You won't find lard or tallow at the Indian grocery. You'll find lots of soybean, "olive" oil, sunflower and gorgeous golden jars of ghee. My local Indian grocery has incredible prices, both on oils and produce. Definitely worth a trip if you have an Indian community nearby! Plus, ghee is just delicious in your coffee and for cooking.


----------



## toxikon (Aug 15, 2017)

melibee said:


> You won't find lard or tallow at the Indian grocery. You'll find lots of soybean, "olive" oil, sunflower and gorgeous golden jars of ghee. My local Indian grocery has incredible prices, both on oils and produce. Definitely worth a trip if you have an Indian community nearby! Plus, ghee is just delicious in your coffee and for cooking.



Hey Melibee, welcome to the forum! This thread is from 2013, so you're not likely to get a response from the person you replied to. 

Why don't you pop over to the Introduction subforum to introduce yourself?


----------



## melibee (Aug 15, 2017)

toxikon said:


> Hey Melibee, welcome to the forum! This thread is from 2013, so you're not likely to get a response from the person you replied to.
> 
> Why don't you pop over to the Introduction subforum to introduce yourself?



Thanks, I know it's an old thread, but it ranks high when you search for info about soap-making and lard, so thought I'd provide some info for future reference.


----------

